# External Hard Drive Not Staying Connected



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ever since the latest release, S234, I'm finding that my external hard disks aren't staying connected. This used to happen every now and then but it's happening frequently now. Most of the time I can disconnect power to the EHD, reconnect it, and the Hopper will recognize it again - for a day or 2. Today I even had an occasion where it wouldn't recognize it no matter what I did (disconnecting/reconnecting power to the EHD, disconnecting/reconnecting the USB connection, etc.). I was going to check the EHD itself on a PC but when I went to disconnect it again the Hopper did a spurious reboot. When it came back it found the EHD just fine.

I have multiple Hoppers and they have Western Digital Elements and WD MyBooks attached to them, externally powered EHDs. Are others having the same problem?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

js0873 said:


> Ever since the latest release, S234, I'm finding that my external hard disks aren't staying connected. This used to happen every now and then but it's happening frequently now. Most of the time I can disconnect power to the EHD, reconnect it, and the Hopper will recognize it again - for a day or 2. Today I even had an occasion where it wouldn't recognize it no matter what I did (disconnecting/reconnecting power to the EHD, disconnecting/reconnecting the USB connection, etc.). I was going to check the EHD itself on a PC but when I went to disconnect it again the Hopper did a spurious reboot. When it came back it found the EHD just fine.
> 
> I have multiple Hoppers and they have Western Digital Elements and WD MyBooks attached to them, externally powered EHDs. Are others having the same problem?


Me too......My fix is pulling the usb or power, to date this has always worked.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

This issue began with S230 and continues with S234.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps disabling power save mode on the EHD would help ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps disabling power save mode on the EHD would help ?


 How? I see no adjustments or menus for the Western Digital model I have......? Nothing but questions......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would reach HDD itself , without enclosures ...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

This is EXACTLY why I went to having Owned HR24-500s so I could simply Replace the Internal Hard Drive with a 2 TB WD 24/7 Hard Drive designed for use in an A/V DVR and I have had ZERO PROBLEMS since then!!!


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I,ve had the same problem since I had my install in early November both on 230 and 234.


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

My Hopper wants to format my Western Digital Elements hard drive even though I have been using this hard drive since December. When I choose to tranefer recordings from Hopper to the external drive I see this that an external hard drive is not connected to the Hopper. Most certainly is. Wants to format the hard drive when I plug into any of the USB ports on the hopper. Anyone have any idea what would be going on?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you tried a different cable?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

That is my next step. Need to purchase one. When I checked the hard drive on my computer using disk management all partitions were listed as healthy unknown. So the hard disk is fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you would read my posts back for a few years, I'm always recommend to change HDD's [and internal controller if possible] settings; like turn off power-on-standby and spin-down-time by run WinPC utility from mfg or third party...


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What does Win PC do? Have hard drive unplugged from plug socket and disconnected from hopper now. Did that last night.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the mfg utility (to change above mentioned parameters affecting HDD behavior) written to run on Win PC !


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> the mfg utility (to change above mentioned parameters affecting HDD behavior) written to run on Win PC !


Would this even work if the computer does not see the disk drive because the format was done on the Dish network receuver?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, the utility communicate with HDD on very low level, below file system driver


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Great will give that a shot. I read somewhere else by deleting a partition that DISH creates on the hard drive worked for DISH DVR user. But which of the 4 partitions can be deleted with out erasing recorded shows.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spice Girl said:


> Great will give that a shot. I read somewhere else by deleting a partition that DISH creates on the hard drive worked for DISH DVR user. But which of the 4 partitions can be deleted with out erasing recorded shows.
> 
> *Delete the sign in Tapatalk*


umm, the partition(s) does hold your recordings !


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

So every partition would have recordings?
The option that I am thinking about is purchasing a new hard drive and let the hopper format the drive then see if there us a way to copy the recordings to the new drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then just copy a content of each "disharc" folder from old to new HDD under Windows


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I can do this even though Windoes does not see the hard drive because of the format type disk performs? I know that I would format the new hard drive using dish hopper first. 

I installed a programme called Ext2 Volume Manager. Any idea what needs to be done using this programme?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Windows will see it as a drive with unknown file system, eg just its partitions, not folder/files;

you could read pachinko's instructions at avsforum site about using EX2FS program


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Great that is what I need to know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What is interesting is before the hard drive became unseen by DISH the local recordungs would show up as recorded then when looking into the folder the recording was not there. Now the new recordings always show up. I wonder if that means anything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Changed the USB cable last night. Did not make any difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> then just copy a content of each "disharc" folder from old to new HDD under Windows


How about this? Once the files are copied I could then hook the hard drive onto the hopper and then make the hopper happy and let the hopper format the drive. Then hook the drive back to the computer and then cooy the original copied files back onto the hard drive?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

exactly - connect new HDD to H, let it format, then make copy of all folders from old DD to new one


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

So you would not recommend using the currently used hard drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it'd depend on its health [SMART]
if you can pull SMART data (using GsmartControl program) and post it here


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> it'd depend on its health [SMART]
> if you can pull SMART data (using GsmartControl program) and post it here


I had sent a reply some time earlier. It was... When I checked the hard drive on my computer using disk management all partitions were listed as healthy unknown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's not correct info - you'll need to know a health of the _drive_, not a logical consistency of the partitions.


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Do you have a better programme. This does not seem to work.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to reinstall the program
you can find a lot of such by searching "pull SMART from hard drives"


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> I would try to reinstall the program
> you can find a lot of such by searching "pull SMART from hard drives"


I reinstalled the programme twice. No luck. Will use your search option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> Windows will see it as a drive with unknown file system, eg just its partitions, not folder/files;
> 
> you could read pachinko's instructions at avsforum site about using EX2FS program


I hooked the external hard drive to my computer and using EX2FS I see these screens.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

good, now mount each partition for navigating...


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> good, now mount each partition for navigating...


So once mounted the folders and files within the foldrs can then be accessed and transferred to a different external hard drive.

Mounting using option F10 did not accomplish anything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

please consult with Ext2fs developer web site


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I purchased me a few minutes ago what is in the attached photograph. 59.99. Could not resist the price.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> it'd depend on its health [SMART]
> if you can pull SMART data (using GsmartControl program) and post it here


Ok here are the results using the SMART command.













































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The drive has good health, now if will try to mount these partitions ...


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What would mounting do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

access to folders and files


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Cool. Then I can copy the recordings to my new DISH Hopper external hard drive? If so what would I need to do to accomplish this since the hsrd drive will be formatted by DISH Hopper?

What is your recommended way to mount the drive?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

using Ext2fs manager program


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Will do. But, I did not see a mounting option in the pulldown menu.



Sent from my iPad using Tapa talk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check its help file/pages at develop web site


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

It is interesting that something that should be simple is almost impossible to do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

when you will read help file or a manual, it would be simple;
the program is not that apps like FB or Insta for millions from crowd


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Do not know fb or insta if thes help with mounting will look into those computer programmes. Here is all that I see in the help document included with Ext2sd.

All that it seems is that mounting a partition just allows one to change, add, or remove a drive letter.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's more than that - after getting a letter, you could start traversing the drive/folders/files by Windows Explorer as usual ...


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I did this before. I saw the directory names but the directories were empty.































Even though those directories do not show any files if I copied the file directories Did Arc and Lost + found to the new external hard drive formatted by hopper would the recorded shows transfer to the new hard drive?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What do I choose for options in the photograph below?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spice Girl said:


> I did this before. I saw the directory names but the directories were empty.


if there are no recordings ...
How many recordings stored on old EHD ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spice Girl said:


> Even though those directories do not show any files if I copied the file directories Did Arc and Lost + found to the new external hard drive formatted by hopper would the recorded shows transfer to the new hard drive?


the problem is why recordings not seen as files ?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> if there are no recordings ...
> How many recordings stored on old EHD ?


Quite a few. I remember about 17% of the storage space is used up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

something wrong with the method...
I would try to check if there are files, by booting from Linux CD/DVD (without installation to your drives, it will run from RAM and the CD/DVD - no worry) and see if files there


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I was thinking of that. Will get a Linux programme.

I just purchased this Linux.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Linux is free OS! 
just download ISO file, say Ubuntu 20, and burn it to your own DVD, it's bootable disc, BTW


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

The one that I purchased should work since this is Linux.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

waste of money IMO, but if it's fit your budget - use it


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I have no idea about ISO and the DVD plan.

Once using Linux the files of the shows will be seen with in the DishArc and Lost and Found folder to allow copying to the new external hard drive?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, it's native environment for dish EHD files


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Great. Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I found a Linux disk. But when booting up from that disk the installation screen shows. Here is a photograph of the disk.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the disc nor it version nor features; as I told Ubuntu CD/DVD for sure have an option to run from it without installing to your PC


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Downloading Ubuntu version 14.04.0. This is the latest 32 bit version. Downloaded 17 version before would not boot up from the bootable drive. I am going to purchase a computer that has Linux press installed.

The 32 bit version will nit install either. I see this.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you try to install the Linux on Atari computer ?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

No on a Windows computer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the CD could be scratched - check its surface, clean dust and fingerprints, try polish it with soft cloth and toothpaste


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I purchased a HP Elite 8000 USFF Computer. Has Linux Ubuntu 14.04LTS installed. Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0Ghz
Memory: 2GB
Hard Drive: 160GB
DVDRW.

Could be used again if the hard drive I just added to Hopper does not get recognized.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's good enough PC, if you would play with EHD disks more often, I would make a habit to temporary open EHD enclosure and connect that HDD to SATA port on your PC - it would increase speed of transferring x10 times. Another way to manage testing/copy HDDs: buy dual eSATA bracket for the PC and a dock with eSATA port like people using for Directv DVRs.


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Could do that. The rate of cooying would take a long time. Just for example how long to you thing it would take to copy a show that is one hour long using the USB hookup.
Do you think about the sametime time as copying from the Hoppers internal DVR to the external hard drive?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

most likely same speed


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

That is great to know. Will just copy and paste the shows to the new hard drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks like this computer will not work. There is not a place for the power cord.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like you are missing a "brick" that connects that power cord to a DIN style connector on the machine. I had to replace one on a reconditioned machine I purchased. Most sellers had them listed for $100 (more than I paid for the PC!) but I found a used one on eBay for $20. Good luck!


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

You mean something like this?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> Linux is free OS!
> just download ISO file, say Ubuntu 20, and burn it to your own DVD, it's bootable disc, BTW


Well the disk was sent like 2 weeks ago from a location round 800 miles away using USPS First Class. Still did not show up. The seller did not have sence enough to see what the delivery confirmation number is. Right on the receipt. Whenever anything is sent using the post office one is automatically offered a delivery confirmation number. The seller claims there is not any,

100 percent positive feedback. Sent a leller a reminder the disk had not arrived yet. If no reply I will file a complaint with ebay.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Spice Girl said:


> You mean something like this?


Yes, but you will need to find the right one for your computer. Use the brand and model number on the PC to find the right adapter.



Spice Girl said:


> Whenever anything is sent using the post office one is automatically offered a delivery confirmation number.


Does the USPS show it as being received by the shipper?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

No there is no number available from the sender.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

James Long said:


> Yes, but you will need to find the right one for your computer. Use the brand and model number on the PC to find the right adapter.
> 
> That is what the computer is.
> 
> Does the USPS show it as being received by the shipper?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Also could you open the PC and make a photo of motherboard in case if there SATA connectors or not


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

My plan is to copy the shows from the 3.0 USB hard druve to the 2.0 USB hard drive. By hook8ng the hard drives to tge computers USB ports.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as I mentioned before, using SATA ports on the PC motherboard will reduce the time 10 times
Can you check if SATA ports are there ? pictures ?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I thought you wrote should the the same time as it does copying from Hopper to external hard drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Motherboard.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ummm, I don't see more then one one SATA connector used for internal HDD ... yeah, seems you should use USB ports - then your HDDs must be in enclosures.


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

The external hard drives that i am using on Hopper are all inclosed.

Here is a photograph of the hard drive.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

how many USB ports on the PC ? what version(s) ?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> how many USB ports on the PC ? what version(s) ?


There are ten. 4 in front and 6 in back.

Version does not indicate the version.

Probably USB 2.0

Would that make any difference?

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, all of them IMO USB 2.0 as no one is in blue color, your OS will report to you what version


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

The only thing is that version of USB 2.0 is slower than version 3.0.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if there any PCIe slot, I would buy two/four port SATA controller card if I would use the PC for more then 2-3 copies of big HDDs


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Do not know what a SATA controller card. I do not know what a PCI slot is or what this would look like. I will take the simple way out and copy and paste the shows. If i knew someone that knows ant]ything about computers i would look into the PCI slot idea.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could consult and buy and install the PCIe SATA card (with two SATA connectors on a bracket of the card) from Fry's or similar store


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Would be easier and would not cost any monies to copy and paste the files.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you would dig into my storage boxes you would find such controller for free to dramatically increase a speed of the copy


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> if you would dig into my storage boxes you would find such controller for free to dramatically increase a speed of the copy


Can not do that because traveling would cost monies to get to your house. There for would not be free.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well that waste of monies and time. Not allowed to copy files from one hard drive to another. No wonder that Windows is so popular. Ubunto makes a simple task impossible.


















With getting this permision thing changef I might be able to copy the recordings from one external hard drive to the other. What ever a ROOT owner is.

What I descovered is that I can copy recordings from the external hard drive from DISH Hopper to and drive with out any problems.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's good ! Remember, you could use _sudo _command to become a root user.
BTW, what speed of the copy USB-USB drives on the PC ? Say for 500 GB data ?


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> That's good ! Remember, you could use _sudo _command to become a root user.
> BTW, what speed of the copy USB-USB drives on the PC ? Say for 500 GB data ?


Do not know. Can not even copy files so the copy speed now is like zero.

The reply seems simple enough but how do I use this Sudo command?

I was sent this.

To me that looks like a foreign language. If only Windows could see the files. This copying plan would have been done by now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

No wonder Linux is free. Who would purchase such a complicated programme.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is a thought. Since I can copy a external hard drive other than the one that DISH Hopper formatted. My Windows computer can see the files. I could then transfer the files to the newer Hopper external hard drive. That should work shouldn't it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, just stay with copying between disharc folders


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Great. With Linux I am able to see which folders have recordings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Copying under way. Should take about 5 hours. One this is done I will copy those files over to the newer external hard drive.

What is included in these copies? I know that I do not have 4008 recordings.

By the way the directory called DISH Recordings is what I named the destination folder so not be confused with the Hoppers folder creation.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Some how I stopped the transfer by tapping the space bar to wake the computer up. Then I started the transfer again. The original transfer was up to liket 1000. Now when I restarted the transfer the number transferred started at zero. Now the progress is at 670. In the new DISH ARK folder tyere are now 1935 files. Each time I check properties the amount of files gets bigger. So does the copying progress start where it ended before or start over?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spice Girl said:


> In the new *DISH ARK*


should be "DishArc"
the copy doing full copy each time


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well even the files were successfuly transferred to the non hopper external hard drive Linux still would not me copy the files to the new 
external hard drive I want the filed transferred to. But, Windows as user friendly as it can be is letting me transfer the files now. I used Ex2 Volume Manager to assign a drive letter to one of the 495gb partitions on the external drive that I want to use with Hopper. There are two 495 GB partitions on the Hopper external Hard Drive. Do not know if I chose the correct one or not. Would that make any difference?

Looks like it will take some time to transfer the files. But, that is OK. At least this is working.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you will check it on hopper soon


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

True. If this does not work I will have the dame peeps come over that used my Dell XPS 18 battery with a installation. 

Will let you know what happens. Do you think it matters which 495 GB partition that I choose?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope, you could shuffle recordings between the folders, but you'll to find a way to revel show's names first and make a lookup table to generic file's names


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Great. The files quit copying. Do I disconnected the hard drive from the Windows computer. Plugged hard Drive back in and Windows and Next Volume manager did not see the hard Drive. But, Hopper did not have any problems seeing the hard drive or its files aster connecting hard Drive back to hopper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, uner Win you'll need Ext2FS program to see folders/files of EXT2 partitions the EHD


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

True, now I need to have Ex2 see the hard drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well...I finally received the Linux disk. Hopefully when installing this version there will be an option to copy these files.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I decided to install Linux Mint instead of operating from the disk itself. The disk booted up quite well but, wayyyyyyy to sloooooooooo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well I am glad that I purchased this Linux Mint. Very simple. All one does to get permission to copy files like I have been wanting to do all this time in Mint is simply right click on desktop, choose open as ROOT choose file system. From there is simply copy and paste. Working quite well so far.

Never saw the open as ROOT by right clicking on desktop on the other version Ubuntu.
Here are some photographs.

Will let these files copy over night. If this works and I can look at the shows on the new external hard drive I will be one happy puppy.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I checked the files today. Looks like the copy was a success. Now I am hoping that when I hook this newer external hard drive up I will not be asked to format.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I AM WRITING THIS IN ALL CAPITOL LETTERS NOT TO SHOUTJUST TO LET PEEPS ME HAPPY PUPPY. THE COPY PROCEDURE WORKED! THE RECORDINGS PLAY GREAT. 

I am glad that I did not format the external hard drive that had my recordings on. Eventually I will keep backing up the external hard drive to the computer. I am more happier that I purchased the Linux Mint programme since this actually worked. Also so eady to get time permission. Now I installed Mint in another and configured this installation to boot I to Root.

ME HAPPY!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

now if you'll find a way to pull names of the shows, you could start making a library of EHDs with dedicated categories: Romantic, Horror, Sitcom, XXX ....


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I never did notice the names of the tv shows. As long as I can see the shows using my external hard drive with Hopper me be a happy puppy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What won't a SSD work on a Dish Hopper?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it should, but the type of drive is not technically and economically fit the purpose of DVR storage:
- no support of TRIM cmd
- 24/7 load
- too high price $/GB

if you like to spend little more money for H's HDD - buy 1-2 TB 2.5" SATA HDD with less noise, less power, less heat
or regular 2+ TB 3.5" HDD with 5400 RPM


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

I guess that is true. Good answer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well now the so called supported hard drive is not seen by Hopper. When remove this drive and connect the drive there is no on screen thingie asking to format the drive.

The tiny light in the drive is not blinking off and on like before.

My Linux computer recognizes the hard drive and all the recordings. So the hard drive is fine.

(Now the light is blinking again.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

i would try another USB port on H and/or other shorter USB cable.


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Well I read here if one removes their smart card and re inserts the card this would work. it did. Now all is well. Again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good tip ! 
We should spread the knowledge - I've seen a lot of posts about EHD re-connection issue...


----------



## Spice Girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Weird that this is such a common problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fredi (May 11, 2018)

Following. Seems like there is hope in moving my recordings from the EHD on my Vip 722k to a Walley EHD. Is there a tutorial on line describing the best way to do this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fredi said:


> Seems like there is hope in moving my recordings from the EHD on my Vip 722k to a Walley EHD


Really ? Have you seen the table ?


----------



## fredi (May 11, 2018)

I have and even sent it to dishdepot who insist it can be done. I want to get a Wally to get rid of the $15 DVR fee. (Dish Outdoor)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fredi said:


> I have and even sent it to dishdepot who insist it can be done. I want to get a Wally to get rid of the $15 DVR fee. (Dish Outdoor)


That would be first time news ... don't forget to post follow up !


----------

